

Australians to be fined $1.1 million for data breaches - maskofsanity
http://www.scmagazine.com.au/News/301933,aussie-biz-face-11-million-for-repeat-breaches.aspx

======
DigitalSea
I welcome this wholeheartedly, this is a serious problem considering
everything is cloud based these days. It's all too easy to store your data
online but not know if it's going to be there the next time you login.
Hopefully other countries if they haven't already adopt similar approaches.

------
dan85
I'm wondering if this threat of being fined won't determine companies to hide
data breaches. There should be an incentive for honest companies.

